
Show HN: Enlight – Learn to Code by Building Projects - samayshamdasani
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;enlight.ml
======
mparis
I think the site is really cool. We build a lot of tutorials as well and you
have a simplicity to your style that I think will resonate with readers esp.
those newer to programming.

We just wrote a tutorial on building a simple realtime react app with GraphQL
Subscriptions. If you're interested I'd love to hear your thoughts as well.

[https://scaphold.io/blog/2016/11/09/build-realtime-apps-
with...](https://scaphold.io/blog/2016/11/09/build-realtime-apps-with-
subs.html)

------
samayshamdasani
Hey everyone,

I'd love to know your thoughts on Enlight. I hand-crafted the site and am
hoping you guys can give some advice on how to make it better!

~~~
samayshamdasani
I think I made a mistake (I should have just linked it to the URL)Here's the
site: [https://enlight.ml](https://enlight.ml)

------
amitmerchant
Nice stuff!

